# Bearing To Replace Calcutta Bushings



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Bantam,

Does Shimano offer an* open *bearing to replace the spool bushing on the Calcutta 150, 250 and 400A?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

No unfortunately not.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Bob Fate said:


> Bantam,
> 
> Does Shimano offer an* open *bearing to replace the spool bushing on the Calcutta 150, 250 and 400A?
> 
> ...


Identify the ID x OD x W of the bushing and then check with a third party bearing supplier such as Boca or VXB for a bearing replacement.
It is possible to remove the seal or shield on one side to facilitate easier cleaning and lubing.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I've tried before to switch out that bushing. The dimensions are too thin on the width. Havent been able to find a bearing that will fit.


----------



## WallyWyman (Apr 2, 2015)

The size is 5x11x3 and you can get them at Boca Bearing..


----------



## Brandi @ ReelDeal (Mar 11, 2015)

WallyWyman said:


> The size is 5x11x3 and you can get them at Boca Bearing..


x2


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Mikes reel repair also had the correct bearing. 
http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/bearing-upgrades-shimano-c-47_137.html


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> Mikes reel repair also had the correct bearing.
> http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/bearing-upgrades-shimano-c-47_137.html


Last time I ordered from them it took over a month to get my order. I'm not sure if that was a one time thing, but I definitely won't order from them again.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

WallyWyman said:


> The size is 5x11x3 and you can get them at Boca Bearing..


That's what Alan shows in the procedure:

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=13.0


----------

